# Von Dutch



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

The next wanker I see in a Von Dutch item of clothing is going to get a fork in their eye.

I will inflict particular pain on those wearing a cheap, oversized, badly fitting baseball cap made somewhere in an asian sweatshop for 90p, which actually costs Â£60.00 because it has "Von Dutch" written on the front in tawdry faux diamonds.

You have been warned.

:evil:


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Did you wish to add the word 'genuine' to the statement or not? :wink: 
I have a feeling a large majority of the VD gear you see around is fake!

Damian


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

May I suggest you arrive at Camden Market on a Sunday, wearing a long leather coat, and concealing suitable weaponry a la Keanu Reeves in the Matrix...

If you fire indescriminately for at least 30 seconds, I can almost guarantee you some easy victories - with added bonus points for taking out the doped-up cnuts who are selling it on their stalls...


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

why would anyone wear aomething with the intials VD anyway???


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Chip_iTT said:


> why would anyone wear aomething with the intials VD anyway???


In this day and age maybe it is fashionable to have VD on your cap.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## muTTley (Mar 15, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> Chip_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > why would anyone wear aomething with the intials VD anyway???
> ...


if you live in the midlands it seems it's quite fashionable to HAVE vd...

... http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/west ... 887645.stm ...

still, some of you must have some pictoral skeletons in your albums. anybody want to post a photo of them with a mullet, tank top, bottle green double belt loop flares and platforms :?:


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

Fake, or genuine, it is all still bollocks to me.


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Matthew

You can't poke what you can't see :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Sonic can you get that man's face in, in that piccie please so I can check out his looks please


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

sonicmonkey said:


> Matthew
> 
> You can't poke what you can't see :lol:


Er....Right.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Armani, Gucci, DKNY etc anyone
??


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

saint said:


> Armani, Gucci, DKNY etc anyone
> ??


Doesn't matter what label it is, I've never understood the desire to be a walking billboard for clothing companies, nevermind having to pay way over the odds to do so.

They were selling this stuff by the van load at Glastonbury Festival - didn't realise it's this seasons "must have" (those two words make my blood boil). It'll explain all the trucker hats with Von Whatever logo. Why you'd want to spend good money to look like trailer trash hicks escapes me....


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Matthew said:


> The next wanker I see in a Von Dutch item of clothing is going to get a fork in their eye.
> 
> I will inflict particular pain on those wearing a cheap, oversized, badly fitting baseball cap made somewhere in an asian sweatshop for 90p, which actually costs Â£60.00 because it has "Von Dutch" written on the front in tawdry faux diamonds.
> 
> ...


hope your big and strong matthew i will have my von dutch leather jacket on on sunday,had it before all the celebs and bought it from usa i actually know about von dutch he is dead by the way died in the 1990,s he was a cutom bike and gun maker and hated the fashion buisiness i don/t know who is using his name for profit maybe his estate his nick name was lunch box


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

sonicmonkey said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Armani, Gucci, DKNY etc anyone
> ...


Thnx SM - but that was my point exactly.

Was prodding those that maybe chavy the VD stuff but happily walk about in Polo - Armani - Gucci - etc

Nothing like a bit of last stand racisim


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

This is the first time I hear or see this brand. I guess you live in the wrong part of the country...come to Suffolk and then you can avoid all these irritations. :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

sonicmonkey said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Armani, Gucci, DKNY etc anyone
> ...


Chav wear.


----------



## muTTley (Mar 15, 2004)

vlastan said:


> This is the first time I hear or see this brand. I guess you live in the wrong part of the country...come to Suffolk and then you can avoid all these irritations. :wink:


yeah, i've been there - the latest fashion accessory seems to be a length of straw protruding from the corner of the mouth...


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

kingcutter said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > The next wanker I see in a Von Dutch item of clothing is going to get a fork in their eye.
> ...


I know who he was - What I don't get is why chavs and numpties as well as those morons "The Beckhams" are wearing pink T-Shirts with diamante logos on them. As for being big and strong, it's un-necessary (which is a good job as I'm skinny as a chicken drumstick and twice as weak) - You won't even see it coming. It'll be quick and painless. 
:wink:

See, it makes things even worse because there's obviously some who have bought Von Dutch stuff before it was "cool" and now are associated with the herd.......... Avirex was the same. They made great, vintage style air force jackets etc. and then suddenly in the 90's everyone wanted their stuff. You couldn't go anywhere without seeing their stuff.

Maybe there's a market for me to start printing stuff ina Von Dutch design, but maybe it could say "Von Wank" or something similar.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

you did not turn up with your fork on sunday did you.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I remember seeing the Von Dutch shop in Greenwich (sp?) Village in good ol' NYC late last year. I guess this was the time that it had started to become known by everyone, though had been worn by the celebs for some time before - and the real afficionados for longer.

Looking in the window at all the skull and crossbones T-shirts, it didn't appeal to me in the slightest, and I went away and thought nothing more of it, until only about a month or so later, everyone was wearing it.

Just come back from Puerto Banus (for anyone that's not been, it's a mecca for those wanting cheap knock-offs) Burberry, Dior, Von Dutch, they were selling them by the armful on the beach an deveryone was wearing them in the evenings.

Certain brands attain this Chav Scum status, and most of the others that they were selling (Burberry, Luis Vuitton, Dior) probably are, but I'm not sure that Von Dutch is one of them. Yet.

Now that the cheap market copies are out there, everyone with cash will chuck their real stuff out and those without cash will start wearing the knock-offs. It happens time and time again and I believe that when the US hip hop stars started wearing Tommy Hilfiger gear the resulting craze meant that the knock offs were being sold in the UK before the official stuff was readily available - thereby sealing its fate before it even arrived.

Don't, however, confuse the top end designer clothes with this type of marketing driven crap. The reason you pay extra for Armani is because of the way he can style his clothes. I've never seen a bad Armani suit yet. however, Emporio Armani and Armani Jeans clothes are a different story. They trade on the name (and plaster it big) yet I doubt the man himself has seen most of it.

Stick with relatively unknown designers and you'll get quality without the stigma.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

OK - I take it all back. I've just been made to sit through the start of wife swap.

Von Dutch is now officially Chav Scum clothing.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> OK - I take it all back. I've just been made to sit through the start of wife swap.
> 
> Von Dutch is now officially Chav Scum clothing.


I saw that too - fake!!!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

ronin said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > OK - I take it all back. I've just been made to sit through the start of wife swap.
> ...


I know. And a bad one at that.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

ffs my whole wardrobe is going fucking chave i think i have a cunning plan.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

kingcutter said:


> ffs my whole wardrobe is going fucking chave i think i have a cunning plan.


Where the fook did you find that ! - looks like richy cunningham and the arse burglars


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Where the fook did you find that


FHM - North England edition


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

hold the front page i have found it my outfit for next years ttoc meet.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> > Where the fook did you find that
> 
> 
> FHM - North England edition


Oi, watch it!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

kingcutter said:


> hold the front page i have found it my outfit for next years ttoc meet.


....Perfect for roadster owners in the cooler months :!: :lol:

Stick a TTOC logo on it and see if we can get anyone to buy one :wink:


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

who is sorting out the group buy i can ask my mum to start knitting.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Saw this......http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/barely_legal/van%20driver and thought of you 

Good piss take I thought


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> kingcutter said:
> 
> 
> > hold the front page i have found it my outfit for next years ttoc meet.
> ...


I'll find someone to buy it!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

barely_legal said:


> Saw this......http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/barely_legal/van%20driver and thought of you
> 
> Good piss take I thought


Where? Tempted...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > kingcutter said:
> ...


I don't doubt it for a second - "Maybe a knitted watch to go with it Sir......"! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> barely_legal said:
> 
> 
> > Saw this......http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/barely_legal/van%20driver and thought of you
> ...


Oh bugger... I didn't think to note the name of the shop, sorry Gary.

I'm sure I'll have to go shopping again soon though


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

I'm sure www.tshirthell.co.uk have "Von Dushbag" t-shirts.. made me laugh like.

and also... why would anyone wear "Duffer" tops... cos where i'm from if your're a duffer then your a bit of a numpty!?!... anyone else thoguht that?

Andy


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

kingcutter said:


> you did not turn up with your fork on sunday did you.


Tried to get near you but all those bloody hairdressers' cars were in the way.


----------

